
Question: What factors are contributing to the growing interest in GraphQL? - northstar702
What factors are contributing to the growing interest in GraphQL? What type of projects are you using it for?
======
marktangotango
I don’t perceive there to be growing interest, from my perspective it’s been
in decline. Why do say increasing?

